# I wish when people selected a user name



## AZ Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

They would pick one that is easy to use by others.  When someone signs up as "OutOfLuck" we end up either using the whole name or calling him "Out". "ILoveTexas" becomes "I". You get the picture.  Gawd forbid anyone call themselves "StupidInLove", you know what we'd call him don't ya?  And by picking that name I'd say he was.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2015)

Actually I agree with you Jim, there's been a few recently who've signed up with totally unpronounceable names and much as it's lovely to have them here as members , and I know sometimes it can prove difficult to choose a nom de plume for a forum that hasn't already been taken..it does however  make some of it hard for us to use without keep going back to check how to spell it before we can refer to that member


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 11, 2015)

:dito:


----------



## Falcon (Mar 11, 2015)

I fully agree !  + Even tho not required, members annoy me when they don't fill out their profiles and/or not have their location on their posts.


----------



## Mike (Mar 11, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I fully agree !  + Even tho not required, members annoy me when they don't fill out their profiles and/or not have their location on their posts.



This I find strange too, they may stay for years and
are active members, but prefer to remain anonymus.

Mike.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2015)

I understand people who wish to remain anonymous..perhaps they feel more comfortable knowing they can't be identified potentially by friends, family or workmates... 

People as we know don't have to fill in any of their profile..and yes it would be nice to know more about some of them but that's their prerogative and we must respect that...it's just the unpronounceable name thing that's a wee bit frustrating for me..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2015)

Agree with the names that are too long or indecipherable. A big pain!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Actually I agree with you Jim, there's been a few recently who've signed up with totally unpronounceable names and much as it's lovely to have them here as members , and I know sometimes it can prove difficult to choose a nom de plume for a forum that hasn't already been taken..it does however  make some of it hard for us to use without keep going back to check how to spell it before we can refer to that member



Yes but you know if we used our names with a minor change if necessary, it would be better.  Some members do use their name or a name they like to be called but not some of these undecipherable handles.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2015)

Lots of folks aren't quite as "forum" savvy, but I don't like posts like this because it could really discourage someone from joining, or make someone feel really bad about their username.  I think it would be nice if everyone would consider others feelings before they post stuff like this.  If some chooses a long name "that we" don't approve of, I for one just call them by the first two letters.  Isn't there anything better to do then complain about a newcomers username, geesh


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 11, 2015)

This was the first forum I ever joined; and I didn't have any trouble; you take your cue from the 'names' of the posters.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Lots of folks aren't quite as "forum" savvy, but I don't like posts like this because it could really discourage someone from joining, or make someone feel really bad about their username.  I think it would be nice if everyone would consider others feelings before they post stuff like this.  If some chooses a long name "that we" don't approve of, I for one just call them by the first two letters.  Isn't there anything better to do then complain about a newcomers username, geesh



Denise, My post and the replies are not intended to discourage new members it was so that the person who might be reading right now but has yet to join would maybe give a little thought to the nick they choose.  As far as how you feel about it, I can only say we don't all necessarily share the same opinion.  Appreciate your input however.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2015)

The intention may have been good, but I see it as griping and rude.

If you want to encourage folks to choose good usernames you could write something like this:

Call the post, Choosing a good username:

Only suggestions for new folks.

Pick one that is easy to remember
Pick one that is easy for others to remember
Pick one that you will be happy with for a long time
Have fun with it and know that your new friends are going to be calling you that here, so make sure you really like it.

I mean you could put in your own ideas on what a good username is, but that imo, little bit of honey, would catch a lot more new folks.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks again Denise.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 11, 2015)

The very nature of internet interactions introduces one level depersonalizing abstraction, unpronounceable or unintelligible usernames adds a further level of abstraction, we're getting a long way away from warm and fuzzy. I really wish people would sign their comments with their first name.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2015)

Like I said Josiah, take into consideration the person that has never joined a forum.  I think something in the registration (something tactful explaining how to make a good choice on a username) could help them better than a thread griping about "how the newcomers pick crappy usernames".  Denise  PS Also, some folks are timid about anyone knowing their name, and bottom line is that someone should be able to pick what they like for a username even if it doesn't suit us.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 11, 2015)

I fully agree with AZ Jim and am glad that somebody brought up these problems.

I STILL don't know the GENDER of some members.  It'd be nice to know if the poster is a man or a woman so I'd know how to reply.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Like I said Josiah, take into consideration the person that has never joined a forum.  I think something in the registration (something tactful explaining how to make a good choice on a username) could help them better than a thread griping about "how the newcomers pick crappy usernames".  Denise  PS Also, some folks are timid about anyone knowing their name, and bottom line is that someone should be able to pick what they like for a username even if it doesn't suit us.



Point of order Denise.  No one said anyone need their own name, just something others could easily call them.  It could be "Flower", "Boxer", "BigJ", "Baja", "Tex" anything easy to refer to them by.  Does that better explain our position?  I thought I made that clear in the OP.  If not Mea Culpa.....


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Point of order Denise.  No one said anyone need their own name, just something others could easily call them.  It could be "Flower", "Boxer", "BigJ", anything easy to refer to them by.  Does that better explain our position?  I thought I made that clear in the OP.  If not Mea Culpa.....



You read my post?  It doesn't say that I thought you were telling people to user their own name.  Josiah mentioned (which is who the reply was to) that he wished folks would sign with their real name, after a post??

If you don't see where parts of this thread could discourage or scare folks off, I can't explain it to you.  I thought someone would get what I was saying, and agree.  But I guess I'm the only one that sees it as a determent to those that may want to join.  I know sometimes I forget that these posts, if you google the right word, even show up in a search. Lot's of people see them.  I'm done, said what I meant, and meant what I said.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

nwlady said:


> You read my post?  It doesn't say that I thought you were telling people to user their own name.  Josiah mentioned (which is who the reply was to) that he wished folks would sign with their real name, after a post??
> 
> If you don't see where parts of this thread could discourage or scare folks off, I can't explain it to you.  I thought someone would get what I was saying, and agree.  But I guess I'm the only one that sees it as a determent to those that may want to join.  I know sometimes I forget that these posts, if you google the right word, even show up in a search. Lot's of people see them.  I'm done, said what I meant, and meant what I said.



Your contribution and opinion is valued.  Thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> They would pick one that is easy to use by others.  When someone signs up as "OutOfLuck" we end up either using the whole name or calling him "Out". "ILoveTexas" becomes "I". You get the picture.  Gawd forbid anyone call themselves "StupidInLove", you know what we'd call him don't ya?  And by picking that name I'd say he was.



I know what you mean AZ, the shorter the more convenient to write in a reply.  Having a 'handle' is fun on forums, my username has sentimental value, as it was the name of my father's boat when I was young.  But you can call me Sea, and I'll even respond to S. layful:


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I know what you mean AZ, the shorter the more convenient to write in a reply.  Having a 'handle' is fun on forums, my username has sentimental value, as it was the name of my father's boat when I was young.  But you can call me Sea, and I'll even respond to S. layful:



Dad used to say you can call me Roy, you can call me Boy but just don't call me late for supper.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 11, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I fully agree !  + Even tho not required, members annoy me when they don't fill out their profiles and/or not have their location on their posts.



I am reticent to give away very much information in my profile although I may give out more in various postings. I never name any of my family online.
My location, Sydney, is as specific as I get. I never reveal my actual DOB either because it is a key piece of data that can be abused.

My photo may appear occasionally but is fairly soon thereafter replaced by my animal avatar. Caution is prudence, IMO.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 11, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Dad used to say you can call me Roy, you can call me Boy but just don't call me late for supper.


----------



## Debby (Mar 11, 2015)

Oh SeaBreeze, you've a wealth of silliness tucked up your sleeve.  Where do you find these things?


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 11, 2015)

Perhaps my avatar should have been a pic of my dog hiking his leg against a fire hydrant, then you would know I'm male. 


76


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 11, 2015)

Bullie76,Perhaps something else? The fire hydrant thing only speaks to plumbing, but perhaps that was your intent? Lollolllol.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 11, 2015)

I guess I am one of those with a difficult name.  Though it makes perfect sense to me  Nd (and) Y (why) nt (not). 
 In all the forums I joined in the past week...I tried all forms of Nona.  And gave up.  And it was rather my mindset, as I searched through numerous forum sites.
 I have no attachment to Ndynt.  Can try to change it, if anyone finds it irritating.  No problem.


----------



## Ina (Mar 11, 2015)

Ndynt, now that you explained it, it is easy to remember, and it show a sense of humor.  :wave:


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 11, 2015)

Is QS ok?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 11, 2015)

Sure QS, It's short, to the point and we'll always know who your are. Just don't change that pretty avatar pic.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 11, 2015)

OK   Tried to change my name.  I can change my gender.  But, not my name ?  Any suggestions?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

ND, You are fine.  Like the other comment, now that I know what it means, it's fine.  The post was for folks who haven't joined and are thinking of doing so.  I'll call ya ND....


----------



## Kitties (Mar 11, 2015)

I joined a forum and used my given name, Teresa, and regretted it. It's a very liberal forum and absolutely the nastiest one I've ever been on. I still go there on occasion. It's almost fun to voice another viewpoint since most on the board are constantly in agreement with each other. And I consider myself liberal.

So I used "kitties" here. Because I love kitties. And this is a very nice forum.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 11, 2015)

Kitties said:


> I joined a forum and used my given name, Teresa, and regretted it. It's a very liberal forum and absolutely the nastiest one I've ever been on. I still go there on occasion. It's almost fun to voice another viewpoint since most on the board are constantly in agreement with each other. And I consider myself liberal.
> 
> So I used "kitties" here. Because I love kitties. And this is a very nice forum.



Again, a perfectly fine name and an easy one.  Works for this ole guy Kitty.....*smile*


----------



## drifter (Mar 11, 2015)

Whatever name you choose for your self is fine with me.


----------



## Lynk (Mar 11, 2015)

I just used part of my first name and my middle initial.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 12, 2015)

ndynt said:


> OK   Tried to change my name.  I can change my gender.  But, not my name ?  Any suggestions?



No, your name is fine ND.  

Most call me AS, although one calls me AM.  That's okay.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 12, 2015)

nwlady said:


> You read my post?  It doesn't say that I thought you were telling people to user their own name.  Josiah mentioned (which is who the reply was to) that he wished folks would sign with their real name, after a post??
> 
> If you don't see where parts of this thread could discourage or scare folks off, I can't explain it to you.  I thought someone would get what I was saying, and agree.  But I guess I'm the only one that sees it as a determent to those that may want to join.  I know sometimes I forget that these posts, if you google the right word, even show up in a search. Lot's of people see them.  I'm done, said what I meant, and meant what I said.



I agree with you...use whatever name you want. If old people can not figure it out, its their problem.

I have used Ken N Tx on the internet since 1998 and have seen a lot of unusual handles.

Another pet peeve I have is people who do not post in the proper Forums light humor,introductions etc....


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 12, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I agree with you...use whatever name you want. If old people can not figure it out, its their problem.
> 
> I have used Ken N Tx on the internet since 1998 and have seen a lot of unusual handles.



I have used many nicknames and my first forum was also in 1998.  A Yahoo forum for those interested in Ireland.


----------



## Debby (Mar 12, 2015)

ndynt said:


> I guess I am one of those with a difficult name.  Though it makes perfect sense to me  Nd (and) Y (why) nt (not).
> In all the forums I joined in the past week...I tried all forms of Nona.  And gave up.  And it was rather my mindset, as I searched through numerous forum sites.
> I have no attachment to Ndynt.  Can try to change it, if anyone finds it irritating.  No problem.





Oh your acronym is very clever!  How cool, but I'm afraid that I'm one of those who needs stuff to be really obvious.  I can watch 'whodunits' all the way through to the end and still need it laid out clearly before the credits role.  My husband is either more clever or has a devious streak to him and he'll sit there saying, 'I know who did it, would you like me to tell you?'  Annoying showing off eh?  I'd make a lousy spy I think because I don't read between the lines very well.   

Now that I know what your username means I'm no longer scratching my head.  Makes perfect sense.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 12, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> I agree with you...use whatever name you want. If old people can not figure it out, its their problem.
> 
> I have used Ken N Tx on the internet since 1998 and have seen a lot of unusual handles.
> 
> Another pet peeve I have is people who do not post in the proper Forums light humor,introductions etc....



You selected the kind of name we are promoting here.  Ken.  What could be better, your name and location.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 12, 2015)

Ah, nd....all is explained!


----------



## Steve (Mar 13, 2015)

My real name is Steve.. When I was born, my parents called me Steve..
My user name is Steve..
On all the forums I am on, I use the name Steve..
I also say that I live in Massey, Ontario which is on top of Lake Huron.. Any more information than that becomes "information overload".......

Funny thing, on one forum, they had a similar topic and NO BODY believed me that Steve was my real name...


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 14, 2015)

Hi Steve.  My birth certificate says James (Jim).  I am Jim.  Mom called me Jimmy. Dad called me son and several have had other, less friendly names for me.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2015)

A rose by any other name would smell as sweet.


----------



## rickary (Mar 14, 2015)

I love this skit SeaBreeze.  I wish members would show their state or country at least.  Show their age which is interesting to me.  Name used does not matter.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 14, 2015)

rickary said:


> I love this skit SeaBreeze.  I wish members would show their state or country at least.  Show their age which is interesting to me.  Name used does not matter.



Well, in all fairness Rick, you've been here a year and have 12 posts but many of us post daily and are often puzzled as to what to address some with a member name like I'llWaitForTheNextBus.  BTW this is a thread I started.


----------



## rickary (Mar 14, 2015)

I agree Jim, but I always have been a listener not a talker as stated in my first post.  So I listen to what you guys are saying quite frequently and I love the site.  It frustrates me that everyone is afraid that they will give to much info and they will be penalized some way.  It does happen but a very small percent in the USA not to mention this site.  Yeah long names is frustrating also.


Semper Fi


----------



## Steve (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks Jim for starting this thread..


----------



## ndynt (Mar 15, 2015)

Perhaps there needs to be stated guidelines when signing up.  As some sites have for passwords.  Then the usernames of newcomers would be acceptable.  I, for one, am surprised that you can use just a simple name here.  None of the forums I signed up with before coming here would.  Mine was repeatedly refused, stating that the name had been already used.   So, I gave up attempting to used it.


----------



## Davey Jones (Mar 15, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I fully agree !  + Even tho not required, members annoy me when they don't fill out their profiles and/or not have their location on their posts.


Well I happen to be one of those that prefers not to say too much about myself on any websites simply cause there are a lot of crackpots out there that want to harm you in one way or the other and its easy for them to do it with all the info some folks post about themselves.
I also hate it when families post pictures of their children and tell us practically where they live and what school they go to.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 15, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Perhaps there needs to be stated guidelines when signing up.  As some sites have for passwords.  Then the usernames of newcomers would be acceptable.  I, for one, am surprised that you can use just a simple name here.  None of the forums I signed up with before coming here would.  Mine was repeatedly refused, stating that the name had been already used.   So, I gave up attempting to used it.



You can usually put a number behind the desired name, ND.


----------



## Catraoine (Mar 15, 2015)

My name is different and I have always said to folk, just call me Cat, but I won't change my actual name as it has some special meaning for me.


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 15, 2015)

I use the same username on a number of forums.  I use it because quite frankly, when I need something done I just dig in and do it myself.


----------

